# [US NR] Pavan Ravindra OH - 11.39 average



## hamfaceman (Jan 9, 2016)

What. Second in the world. GJ.

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1329/events/13/rounds/1/results

(10.25) 11.06 10.60 (13.59) 12.50 = 11.39

[video=youtube_share;dCE1-su2BAI]http://youtu.be/dCE1-su2BAI[/video]


----------



## Berd (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesome! Shame about that counting 12 tho!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 9, 2016)

almost as good as my 3x3 2h average, and I'm sort of good!
wtf


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 9, 2016)

Berd said:


> Awesome! Shame about that counting 12 tho!



I think it's so funny when this kind of thing happens - a 12 is not a bad solve by anybody's standards but in this case it sort of is. Same thing as what happened with the 2:40 in Vladislav's ER 7x7 mean.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 9, 2016)

Congrats to Pavan!


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 9, 2016)

Berd said:


> Awesome! Shame about that counting 12 tho!



The "shame about that counting x " joke will never go out of fashion



Spoiler



when the x is actually a fine time



Nice Pavan  And only 2 weeks ago I said that the WR in OH will last at least until 2017... guess I will be wrong


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jan 9, 2016)

Dang, nice job Pavan.


----------



## WeakAsianCuber (Jan 10, 2016)

Actually starting to feel sorry for keaton


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 10, 2016)

Every time I think I get something good someone else does better haha

Happy for Pavan, this gives me a really ambitious goal to beat now! Also, this is the first time in a while that someone has both US OH NRs at the same time.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 15, 2016)

Why no reaction at the end?


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 15, 2016)

your turning is so beautiful and fluid


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 15, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Why no reaction at the end?



We all kind of spent his last two solves and Keaton's last solve reacting, so there was just a bunch of excitement, no real screaming.


----------



## G2013 (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow, the United States is the best country in terms of Speedcubing.


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 15, 2016)

G2013 said:


> Wow, the United States is the best country in terms of Speedcubing.



And Maryland is the best sate in the US for One Handed cubing


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2016)

G2013 said:


> Wow, the United States is the best country in terms of Speedcubing.



ok


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 15, 2016)

G2013 said:


> Wow, the United States is the best country in terms of Speedcubing.



Is there some kind of ranking for it? And I always thought Poland was first lol


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 15, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Is there some kind of ranking for it? And I always thought Poland was first lol



http://www.kinch2002.com/kinchranks/countries/


----------



## Berd (Jan 15, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Is there some kind of ranking for it? And I always thought Poland was first lol


Yeah Poland is first haha.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 16, 2016)

That's also a pretty old sheet...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/R9-DnGUL3Eg?t=35s reaction if anyone is interested : p


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jan 19, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> And Maryland is the best sate in the US for One Handed cubing



Maryland is probably the most dense area for quality speed-cubers in the world. 

I wonder how just Maryland would stack up against other countries in the ranks.


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 19, 2016)

RyanMCLNY said:


> Maryland is probably the most dense are for quality speed-cubers in the world.
> 
> I wonder how just Maryland would stack up against other countries in the ranks.



For those curious, perhaps if you live outside the US and don't even have a rough idea of Maryland's size, its population is about 6 million, which is a little bit more than Denmark.


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Jan 30, 2016)

G2013 said:


> Wow, the United States is the best country in terms of Speedcubing.



And Canada still has the OH WR average. Thanks Antoine Cantin!


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 30, 2016)

TheGamingCuber5 said:


> And Canada still has the OH WR average. Thanks Antoine Cantin!



Canada isn't part of the United States...


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Jan 30, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Canada isn't part of the United States...



I know........ I was bragging about Canada having the WR.......


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 30, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Canada isn't part of the United States...



He's Canadian, I think he'd know.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 30, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Canada isn't part of the United States...



:fp SO hard


----------

